# 7 mm mag question



## ridgetops (Sep 16, 2007)

What bullet if any, would work best on coyotes? Without blowing them in half. That's what happened when I shot one at 300 yards last year with a 150 grain bonded bullet.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I would say to use a bullet that is gonna loose it's energy in the animal and not blow out the other side. This might be hard to do with a coyote. I was looking at a 7mm mag, for coyotes, because of how flat they shoot. I just didnt like all the retained energy they had, becuase it is so hard on the pelts. Try a hollow point, or one of the hornady V max or A max bullets. Lighter is better too.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I would shoot a 22-250, .223, 204 because they shoot very flat and have great velocity and you wont damage the pelts.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I would shoot a 22-250, .223, 204 because they shoot very flat and have great velocity and you wont damage the pelts.


I had a huge response and lost it on the submit. I say basically the same thing . Even the light 120 grn bullet in a 7 mag is twice as heavy as my .223 at 60 grns. and traveling extremely fast at even 300+ yds. You gonna get some damage. :lol: :lol: :lol: Buy a designated rifle for yotes in a smaller caliber and find a bullet recommend from one of our fine yote hunters. Now if ya wanna talk P-dogs.....................................................


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

ridgetops said:


> What bullet if any, would work best on coyotes? Without blowing them in half. .


Do you mean like this.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

No, more like this. Go to the bottom of the page and check the sample videos on the left side of the page. WARNING: This is not for the squeamish or the wife looking over your shoulder. No emails please.

http://www.dogbegone.com


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> No, more like this. Go to the bottom of the page and check the sample videos on the left side of the page. WARNING: This is not for the squeamish or the wife looking over your shoulder. No emails please.
> 
> http://www.dogbegone.com


I would love to go out and hunt those things. I wouldnt even know where to begin though.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Another option you may try is the Barnes Solid. I haven't tried them, and can't comment on their performance.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> ridgetops said:
> 
> 
> > What bullet if any, would work best on coyotes? Without blowing them in half. .
> ...


That was tame...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > No, more like this. Go to the bottom of the page and check the sample videos on the left side of the page. WARNING: This is not for the squeamish or the wife looking over your shoulder. No emails please.
> ...


There is none left. Really.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> huntducksordietrying said:
> 
> 
> > Al Hansen":1hn0eu9p]No said:
> ...


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

ridgetops said:


> What bullet if any, would work best on coyotes? Without blowing them in half. That's what happened when I shot one at 300 yards last year with a 150 grain bonded bullet.


While I, personally, am a member of the "Red Mist Society", so blowing them in half is not an issue with me - I'm all for it! I'm not too sure you are ever going to find a bullet in 7mm Mag that doesn't do major damage to the pelt. Maybe a 175-gr. that doesn't expand quickly and tends to be more controlled or one of the heavy deep penetrating premium bullets.

For saving pelts a .17 Remington, .204 Ruger, .223 Rem etc. with certain bullets would be better.
I think that this is a perfect opportunity/excuse to get a new rifle in a new caliber, and you wouldn't have to re-sight in your big game rifle - but then again I am a rifle nut and therefore am like that... :twisted:


----------



## ridgetops (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the responces. Since getting a new gun is out of the question, I'll just keep blowing them up. Actually, maybe I'll try some of the barnes solids. I am going to switch to the barnes 160 TSX this year for deer and elk.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been using the TSXs in my 270 Win. They are the most accurate bullet I've ever used, and they performed quite well on the deer I've shot.


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm assuming you reload-

Try a 130 gr Sierra matchking or 115 gr Speer hp throttled WAY down to about 2850 fps, using (be careful here) approx 49-50 gr of 4320 or IMR 4895. These are minimum loads, so try not to dip much below that or you may experience problems. These two will turn your 7mag into a 7-30 Waters. Plenty for coyotes, but easy on the checkbook and the shoulder. Beware that minimum loads don't turn out the best accuracy in some guns. Maybe even see if anyone still makes a 120 grain FP for the Waters round. That could be a great combo.
some other options, but with a powder with more of a medium-fast or fast burning rate:
48 gr IMR 3031 and 100 gr hp hornady
100 gr hp sierra
Try this charge with anything under 115 gr. projectile.

Hope this helps.


----------

